# Rotala Rotundifolia trimming



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

I've had this point for about two months now it has been growing great with a pinkish hue on top. I've probably topped it 5 or 6 times by now. After the last cut it doesn't seem to be growing the way it used to. How many times can you usually top Rotala Rotundifolia before it doesn't respond or is ti something else. Should I be digging it up and replanting the tops. As I said the plant had been growing great.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

yea i have heard that after 5-6 tops where you just lop off the top and leave the roots that the plant will have difficulties growing back quickly. the next time you trim dig up the roots and replant the tops, then you can top it another 5-6 times and the cycle continues....

the plants are slow at regrowing now because the plant cells from which they are trying to produce new buds are old and dont have many cells capable of creating a new leaf bud. though if you top stems that are new and freshly grown then you will have an abundance of new cells that can differentiate into a new leaf bud.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Zapins, that makes a lot of sense. Now I just have to find enough good stems to replant.


----------



## Pseud (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm also having some problems with this plant. The last time I cut the tops off I just threw them out. And then the bottoms just kinda melted, and the new growth on top looked almost like a sideshoot, very small. So now I intend to always top and replant, discard the bottoms.

Does this plant put out sideshoots though? And if so, how do you get it to start growing them?


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

I agree, you can just top this plant but eventually you do need to remove the old bottoms and start the process again, just like Zapins noted. Letting the plant reach the waters surface before trimming will help produce lots of sideshoots as will dosing plenty of micro nutrients.

Simply toping the plant the first time or 2 is a good method as it will produce lots of sideshoots after that first time or so. You won't get nearly as dense a bush if you discard the bottoms each time.

All this is compounded in small tanks where the plants don't have alot of room to grow or get settled in before they have to be trimmed back. I reciently setup a 50 gallon, before that I had only 10 and 15 gallon tanks. I have discovered that the extra height really lets the plants fill in, produce lots of sideshoots and get well established and healthy before trimming.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

O.K. Thanks for all the information everyone. I had a feeling that was a case. Because I didn't change any of my parameters and the plant just stopped growing after the last trim. It's gonna be tough for me to tak the whole thing out since it is the centerpiece of my tank. If you interested here's a pick. I feel like I'm starting over.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Now that I am in the process of replanting the tops I have a follow-up question. On the stems that I recently topped that didn't grow, if I now cut the bottom off and replant the recently topped top, will I get new growth.
Otherwise, I'm going to be short stems.


----------



## apisto (Jan 1, 2005)

:S

Just cut them and always replant the top, do away with the bottom part, Only when you want to propagate them you'll leave the botompart. Why would you throw away the most good looking part of the plant? That really doesn't make sens to me.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Apisto I don't think you understood my question. I recently cut the tops off some stems. If I now take those stems cut off the bottom and replant those tops will they grow again.


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

Replant anything that shows new growth. In couple weeks, once al the new growth has grown up, top the entire bunch at a level lower than that rock they are behind, and replant the tops inbetween the rooted portions. In no time youwill have a very dense stand again.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks Dennis!

That really clarifies it.


----------

